# اللهجة المصرية : قوم إيه



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

عندما نقول : نسيت مكان المفتاح، قوم ايه لقيته بدولاب بابا

جملة قوم ايه هل هي نتيجة أم تعتبر عطف على الجملة الأولى بمعنى " فلقيته بدولاب بابا"؟

وشكرا


----------



## Mahaodeh

أظن، والله أعلم، إنها جملة اعتراضية الهدف منها خلق جو من الترقّب لدى المستمع
أظنها زائدة ولا أرى أنها تؤثر على المعنى العام للكلام


----------



## Eslam Omar

هذه لغة عاميه لا تجرى عليها قواعد الفصحى
وهى هنا فقط لشد الانتباه


----------



## alialrifai

amro hakami said:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> عندما نقول : نسيت مكان المفتاح، قوم ايه لقيته بدولاب بابا
> 
> جملة قوم ايه هل هي نتيجة أم تعتبر عطف على الجملة الأولى بمعنى " فلقيته بدولاب بابا"؟
> 
> وشكرا


 
####################
قوم ايه: 
هي اداة عطف على الجملة الاولى. تفسيرك صحيح.
شكرا​


----------



## emanko

Mahaodeh said:


> أظن، والله أعلم، إنها جملة اعتراضية الهدف منها خلق جو من الترقّب لدى المستمع
> أظنها زائدة ولا أرى أنها تؤثر على المعنى العام للكلام


أتفق معك.
وهي جملة مصرية.


----------

